

Projects are the New Job Interviews - stupandaus
http://blogs.hbr.org/schrage/2012/05/projects-are-the-new-job-inter.html?awid=4711429804570248879-3271&goback=.gde_79104_member_114783947

======
pkamb
> _Call them "projeclications" or "applijects"_

Really?

